# Bilder im 50er Jahre Stil



## chpa (17. April 2005)

Servus alle zusammen,

sitz zur Zeit an einer Page, die ich im 50er Jahre Stil gestalten möchte...

weiß vielleicht jemand wo es solche Bilder im 50er Jahre Style gibt - ihr wisst schon solche Bilder wie aus alten Katalogen...

Mfg

Patte


----------



## zirag (18. April 2005)

Häng doch mal so ein Bild an , dann weiss auch jeder was du meinst 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Leola13 (18. April 2005)

Hai,

evtl. hilft dir ja dies Tutorials weiter.

Ciao Stefan

Ansonsten wie schon angemerkt : Beispielbild !


----------



## McAce (18. April 2005)

Sind zwar jetzt CoverBilder vom LifeMagazin aber ich glaube das kommt so ungefähr hin
was du suchst.

http://www.findthebesthere.com/lifemagazinepage46-50.htm
http://www.findthebesthere.com/lifemagazinepage50-54.htm
http://www.findthebesthere.com/lifemagazinepage57-61.htm


----------

